# Cruise control for LS



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

I have came to terms with the idea of not having cruise control when I bought my 2018 LS. Just curious is there any way I can add cruise control to my car maybe aftermarket? I asked my local dealership and they said "it's not possible.". Thanks!!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm no expert but it could be as simple as swapping out the steering wheel. There is a chance the steering wheel of a higher trim will plug right into wiring that is already in place, and the control pad on the steering wheel that activates and manipulates the cruise control is all that is missing. I'd wager a few bucks the programming for cruise control is in the ECU of the car and you just can't use that as a feature because all you are missing is the steering wheel.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Universal add-on electronic cruise control system by Rostra


A universal electronic cruise control system from Rostra allows you to add cruise control functionality to almost any vehicle with a mechanical throttle control linkage on its carburetor or throttle body.




www.rostra.com


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Universal add-on electronic cruise control system by Rostra
> 
> 
> A universal electronic cruise control system from Rostra allows you to add cruise control functionality to almost any vehicle with a mechanical throttle control linkage on its carburetor or throttle body.
> ...


Is the throttle manually controlled on gasoline Cruze cars? It sure isn't on the diesel cars, and it wouldn't surprise me if the gasoline engines are electronic control as is done on lots of cars in the past decade.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*How-To: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.*


----------



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> *How-To: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.*


This looks helpful, but I wonder if its the same for a gen 2.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Pumpkin pie man said:


> This looks helpful, but I wonder if its the same for a gen 2.


I would assume it will be similar. at least the basics anyways.
Just think, it's your turn to shine!
How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

brand new ls was $20 cheaper a month but decided to get a used lt instead mostly because of the heated seats actual wheels and cruise control lol cant believe no cruise control on a base model ls...suprised it doesnt have roll up windows also


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You can't easily add factory cruise to a 2nd gen. 
Aftermarket kits are available and are largely plug and play, with minimal wiring mods required.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> ...suprised [LS] doesnt have roll up windows also


With the electric windows so common, it wouldn't surprise me if crank-up windows didn't cost more due to the relative production volumes. That is, they may be able to make the electric windows for less cost than manual.

Doug

.


----------

